# Look at the eyes!



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

This is video of a friend competing with her poodle, Whoopi, in the Open B class yesterday. She is working on Whoopi's OTCH and competes in both Open B and Utility B for points. Yesterday, Whoopi finished out of the top four with a score of 190.5, so no points but still did well and Wendy was pleased. 

Just love watching Whoopi's focus on Wendy as they compete. Her concentration is on pleasing Wendy.


----------



## Princess Dollie (Jan 15, 2011)

Thank-you for posting!

Love this video too. Reminds me that I have a couple of questions regarding Open. Will post in the Obedience Forum.


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

What a beautiful and obedient poodle Whoopi is! Thank you for that video.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Just great! I'm not sure if it is points off, but I just love the way Whoopie jumps up before doing a "finish right" (or "around)! she is most certainly focussed on her Mom!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Like she can hardly contain her enthusiasm but limits it to between exercises. I think if it's too extreme or lasts too long, the judges take away points and maybe some were taken away for that. Some points taken may have been from slow sits upon halt, standing up before the broad jump (before being given the command to jump). I'm still trying to learn all about obedience but it's fun to take the video and go over it later. Going to post some photos and videos from conformation later (after the videos finish loading). Glad you enjoyed the video.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

WOW ! What a great team :first: !!!! It was so much fun watching - thanks for posting !!!!:act-up:

Do you by any chance know who was Whoopi's breeder :act-up:


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Wishpoo, just looked it up in the catalog--Whoopi's breeder is Anna M. Thorson.


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

I LOVE her jump! What a fabulous team. You can tell they just have that bond I love to see between dog and handler, and they're both having so much fun. Thanks so much for posting this video. I so enjoyed watching it.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i showed this to temperance and i said, look! you can do this. and she rolled her eyes.

hrmph.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Ha Ha! Kind of like when I showed Rebel this book about advanced training? "You know I can't read!"


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Good girl, Whoopi!! Thank you for posting this beautiful poodle doing obedience!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

What a smart cookie! So wants to please her Mama!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

That little leap Whoopi takes before she heel/sits reminds me of when the football players do their little "victory dance." It's so endearing to see how much she loves pleasing her person, and for heaven's sake, how could you have other than a winning day (even though "technically" it wasn't) when your poodle is lavishing the look of love on you like that?! Really liked seeing the video!


----------

